# Anyone have experience with the Tyco digital system?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I just wanted to find out if anyone here has any experience with the Tyco digital race computer system. I just made a trade for a bunch of slot cars and goodies......and in the deal was one of those Tyco systems......so I wanted to get some feedback on it.....as I plan on using it for my layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

You mean that no one owns this??? LOL....is that a good thing...or a bad thing?  :jest:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

which one are you talk about ???? i have two diffrent ones .


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> which one are you talk about ???? i have two diffrent ones .


There's two different digital Tyco systems?  

The one I have coming is black with blue controllers.......


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Is it just like this item # on ebay 5911579345? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5911579345

If it is, I don't like it b/c the controllers are attached to the base of the unit. But it's still a pretty cool set up.

--Fordcowboy


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ford, that auction does closely resemble the pics of the one I'm trading for. The controllers do look to be attached to the base....but there's a decent amount of cord ...or so it looks.......so I think it'll be ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I do have it. Same thing blue controllers attached to the base. I got it for about the same price as that one in the link. It's a toy not a racers unit. I used it for a few days and put it to the side. It's more of a novelty than anything else. It now collects dust.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> I do have it. Same thing blue controllers attached to the base. I got it for about the same price as that one in the link. It's a toy not a racers unit. I used it for a few days and put it to the side. It's more of a novelty than anything else. It now collects dust.



How long is the cord on the controllers? I ask this, because in the pic it clearly shows that the controllers do detach from the base......but are permenantly connected to the base via the cables.......which in my opinion isn't that big of a deal really....considering every slot car track has to have controllers attached at some point....LOL

How accurate is the timing and etc.? I just am looking for a nice alternative to an expensive digital or computerized track timing system. .......because I don't have a spare pc or moniters laying around to waste on a slot car track


----------

